
Origins of Mysterious Radio Wave Bursts (FRBs) Discovered - Excluse
http://www.iflscience.com/space/astronomical-quest-leads-ovens
======
jcarreiro
This article is not about FRBs:

 _Earlier this year, Swinburne University 's Emily Petroff was the lead author
of a report on the first observation of a fast radio burst (FRB) in real time.
Previously, the enormously powerful but poorly understood events known as FRBs
had only been detected in the records of large radio telescopes years after
they happened._

 _However, among those records was something else, which astronomers named
perytons. The first peryton detected was in 1998, although it was not
recognized as such until 2011. Perytons look sufficiently like FRBs that
astronomers even speculated that the first FRB, known as 010724, might
actually have been a peryton._

~~~
acqq
That is, the article writes about this paper but poorly and with the totally
wrong title:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1504.02165](http://arxiv.org/abs/1504.02165)

Because:

"Now that the peryton source has been identified, we furthermore demonstrate
that the microwaves on site could not have caused FRB 010724. This and other
distinct observational differences show that FRBs are excellent candidates for
genuine extragalactic transients."

Better changing the HN link to the Arxiv paper and the title too.

------
Excluse
This is in response to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314269)

------
spacemanmatt
TL/DR: Microwave oven.

~~~
marcosdumay
I had to check the submission date. No, it was not April 1st.

Anyway, it concludes that FRBs can not be caused by microwave ovens. Only
another unexplained phenomena is caused by them.

------
fit2rule
So .. not aliens then. Darn.

